# double trap dilemma



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Literally just got home from a house with an interesting situation. Brand new remodel with the 3- way delta diverter and rain head. Left hand drain tub was removed and center drain fiberglass pan installed with tile surround. The minute you turn on the heads either 2.5gpm or 5gpm the shower instantly backs up then as the water level gets to a certain point in the pan it starts to whirlpool and drains fine for as long as water is being discharged. Upon shut off it drains for a second or two then the water comes up and down like its pulling a vacuum from lack of venting like the moment you unstop a main when it shoots down and up then down. I saw the residual water level in the drain and instantly wondered if there was backfall on a 90 Deg, or if it was a trap. And did the plumber know there was a trap in the slab under the tub box. She called the contractor who gave her the plumbers number who having 20yrs of experience so the contractor said, tells me the trap is directly under the drain ( no sandpaper) and he just tied in where it came out of the tub box and described the tubular plastic and trap adapter he had to tie into lol. Then he hung up on me abruptly. My question is, would double trapping and no standpipe cause this? Or improper venting? I ran 30" of 3/8 then 1/2 but could only clear the initial trap so I'm not sure if I was getting stuck at a tubular extension or some jackleg crap tied to a trap adapter. Lady says it always ran fine with original tub ( but they always do).


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I don't know from experience, but if double trapped with no vent between traps i would assume a vacuum would be created between both traps and cause pooling until enough static pressure to push through both traps.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Ran into that at a rental property. After seeing what was done the landlord (my customer] finally realized he should stop using handymen in his units. I think the solution to your problem is called a jackhammer.Works just fine for this problem.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

The bear said:


> Ran into that at a rental property. After seeing what was done the landlord (my customer] finally realized he should stop using handymen in his units. I think the solution to your problem is called a jackhammer.Works just fine for this problem.


I tell h.o. and reality managers that all the time. They think the 20-30 bucks an hour they save is worth it. I think the jackhammer might have to be sequestered. Lol. I don't even think this contractor had a license much less the "20yr" plumber. My first few months cutting and priming pipe was enough to know the trap is in the slab on that fixture.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Microdrain...no guessing


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Microdrain...no guessing


Microdrain?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> Microdrain?


...


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


I'd have to sub that action out! Lol. Those See Snakes cost as much as my service truck. Correction: I guess 2k isn't too bad. I was thinking of the big ones that are almost 30k


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> I'd have to sub that action out! Lol. Those See Snakes cost as much as my service truck. Correction: I guess 2k isn't too bad. I was thinking of the big ones that are almost 30k


Where you at? I get $275 to run the camera and since you're out of my area $1.50 a mile both ways. I really hope you're in a vacation destination. ;-)

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TerryO said:


> Where you at? I get $275 to run the camera and since you're out of my area $1.50 a mile both ways. I really hope you're in a vacation destination. ;-)
> 
> Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


I hear ya. Georgia is getting cold this time of year though. I turned it on to my old boss since the new construction things are slow he's been sliding to the " Dark Side" ( service work) as he calls it. Haha


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> I hear ya. Georgia is getting cold this time of year though. I turned it on to my old boss since the new construction things are slow he's been sliding to the " Dark Side" ( service work) as he calls it. Haha


Shoot. I was was hoping for Key West or some place fun. I was ready to fire up the diesel pusher and head your way.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I hear ya, that's a nice service truck. Are those bins on the side too? Wanna trade? Lol


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> I hear ya, that's a nice service truck. Are those bins on the side too? Wanna trade? Lol


Yep those are bins but I was thinking more of the motorhome. Figured you could pay for a vacation for me ;-)

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I would look before jack hammering I've done that or opened walls or ceilings many times to find it wasn't what I was sure it was lthen you have to justify those actions I'm not defending the last puke who did the job I just hate going through all the demo and looking like I know less than him. Best of luck


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> I hear ya. Georgia is getting cold this time of year though. I turned it on to my old boss since the new construction things are slow he's been sliding to the " Dark Side" ( service work) as he calls it. Haha


Ill take the Dark Side over new work. Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Ill take the Dark Side over new work. Lol


 Same here... new work are so booring...


----------

